# LG Flatron W2061TQ Issue



## GarbanzoBen (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello. I bought an LG Flatron W2061TQ a year and a half ago, and it's served me well since then.

Recently, one of the monitor menus will randomly pop up (the 'fun' menu). Sometimes, it will only flicker open, other times it opens and closes for a while, and sometimes it just stays. As you can imagine, it's quite annoying and makes using the computer at all a pain.

I've checked my cable connections, and haven't gotten any response by applying pressure to the area around the menu buttons. I would assume it's a hardware issue, but don't know where to start. Also, I reformatted a couple months ago, and have only recently been experiencing the issue if it may be a related software problem.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The OSD menus, are controlled by the monitor itself (ie: buttons and circuitry). So PC/OS/drivers will make no difference.

LG should have a 3 year warranty. If so, have it serviced/replaced.


----------



## GarbanzoBen (Sep 13, 2011)

I wrongfully assumed it would be out of warranty already. Sent my information to LG and hopefully they will take care of it quickly.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure. Good luck.


----------

